# Okpo amusent park and swimming pool, Geoje Island South Korea.



## streetbeat85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Whilst working in Okpo in January 2009 i noticed what appeared to be a rollercoaster track on top of a hill onthe outskirts of the city, I was informed by a local that there was a whole amusement park up there which was closed in the late 90s following a number of serious accidents, one of them resulting in a fatality. 

The owner supossedly did a dissapearing act shortly afterwards , the park has never been reopened since.

So when i got a day off work, what better to do than explore, Armed only with a camera phone (apologies for the picture quality), i climbed the hill, fought my way through a lot of bushes and couldnt belive what i saw......






The entrance fee was very reasonable..


















Space Rockets.....


















Houston we have a corrosion problem....








Hydraulic cylinders,








Next up was the dodgems.













Then a ride on the not so "Merry"-go Round....













Poor horsey







The cafe was not to be recommended....







Umbrella stand?













Simulator








Air Hockey anyone???







The "Viking" boat,







The boat was secured with chains, but was still able to rock back and forth by a foot or so in the wind, quite eerie







As was the pirate in the barrel halfway up the mast!







The boat had a dragons head also!







Any idea when the next train is?







Rollercoaster operators control panel.


































Jeepers CREEPERS!







Hand rail.







Various arcade machines








Where to next????

















Wonder where this goes?????







Swimming pool!!!!







Pool kiosk







Locker room












I dont think so







All kinds of stuff floating around in here.







No diving







Kids pool?







Hot Tub







Jacuzzi.







Pile of Potties!







The Kahzee (discusting) Think ill just wait till i get home.....






















This giant boot was a basketball game and it was as tall as me!







Recognize this place??????












A departing self portrait!

Hopefully will get a chance to return at some point in the near future for another visit, have purchased an SLR since i was last there, so will have no excuse next time!

Thanks for looking![/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## Vintage (Jun 2, 2009)

streetbeat85 said:


> Whilst working in Okpo in January 2009 i noticed what appeared to be a rollercoaster track on top of a hill on the outskirts of the city, I was informed by a local that there was a whole amusement park up there which was closed in the late 90s following a number of serious accidents, one of them resulting in a fatality.
> 
> The owner supossedly did a dissapearing act shortly afterwards , the park has never been reopened since.
> 
> ...



haha nice. did you get anymore photos?


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Vintage said:


> haha nice. did you get anymore photos?



Aye sorry , hit the button by accident before i had attached any photos


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent set of photos there matey, good work.

I dont understand how stuff like that can just be 'left', surly its of use to another company, baffling


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellant set of pics fella..very good for a phone.


----------



## nutnut (Jun 2, 2009)

Very impressive!

Like the report and the site a lot  

Have to agree, good pics from a phone.


----------



## Gorecki (Jun 2, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!
THis is amazing, I absalutley love stuff like this


----------



## Krypton (Jun 2, 2009)

Is this anywhere near Ulsan as my uncle works in S. Korea and we are going to visit him . Would like to pay it a visit.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 2, 2009)

Occasional member Jon Dunbar has been there:

http://www.daehanmindecline.com/UEseoul/


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Is this anywhere near Ulsan as my uncle works in S. Korea and we are going to visit him . Would like to pay it a visit.



It usually takes around 2 1/2 hours to travel by car from Busan airport to Okpo, and Ulsan is anout 40 miles in the opposite direction, so i guess youd be looking at a 3 1/2 hour journey but Its well worth it if you can get there!


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 2, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> Like the report and the site a lot
> 
> Have to agree, good pics from a phone.



Thanks guys, being a newbie on here im just glad to have found a place where they can be appreciated,


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! What a fantastic find!


----------



## james.s (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! An awesome find, there must be hundreds of thouands of pounds of equipment left there.
Well done


----------



## robgough87 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is awesome. You cant beat a derelict theme park. Wish i could visit it. cant believe all that stuff has just been left there, especially the simulator!! I could have had that in my garden lol.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 2, 2009)

Apparently some small Korean towns have invested in amusment parks to try & bring in tourists, & not all of them have been profitable.


----------



## Krypton (Jun 3, 2009)

streetbeat85 said:


> It usually takes around 2 1/2 hours to travel by car from Busan airport to Okpo, and Ulsan is anout 40 miles in the opposite direction, so i guess youd be looking at a 3 1/2 hour journey but Its well worth it if you can get there!



Oh yeah! Maybe i can persuade my uncle Dave to drive me there if we go over


----------



## Vintage (Jun 4, 2009)

streetbeat85 said:


> Aye sorry , hit the button by accident before i had attached any photos



haha the photos are great. what a class find.

Amazing that they didn't sell the rides to someone else!! how big is the park?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Fantastic find and awesome photo's, nice one! I could imagine that boat rocking back and forth must've been very scary!


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage said:


> haha the photos are great. what a class find.
> 
> Amazing that they didn't sell the rides to someone else!! how big is the park?



Its a pretty big place, everythings spread out but the place is thick with vines and bushes it must be worse in the summer when everythings green! I couldnt belive the stuff never got used somewhere else either, such a waste, i wish i could have taken a dogem home to park in the driveway!


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jimba said:


> Fantastic find and awesome photo's, nice one! I could imagine that boat rocking back and forth must've been very scary!



it sure was especially because i went alone! the place had a really strange atmosphere , to see somewhere that was meant to be a happy place so sad.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 4, 2009)

streetbeat85 said:


> it sure was especially because i went alone! the place had a really strange atmosphere , to see somewhere that was meant to be a happy place so sad.


That's so brave, I wouldn't have gone on my own! Yeah, that must've been sad.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2009)

What a wonderful find! Love seeing those high rides amongst the bare trees...very atmospheric. Reminds me of the abandoned Japanese parks.
Nice work, Street.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW, that place is awesome, I love it. Excellent pics mate, even with them being phone pics. Excellent find and excellent explore. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 4, 2009)

Bloody hell thats a Pikeys paradise!

Awesome urbex!


----------

